# Has Wagner's The Ring ever been turned into a novel?



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd love to read this story as a (English language) novel, has anyone ever written it that way?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

If you have an ipad or other dreaded have a look at these.

Alberich and friends- excellent romp based on the Rings characters by Ian Runcie. Fairly cheap too. I highly recommend it to get an insight into characters. Not in depth but really useful.

The Ring of the Nibelung - by T C Darren. Ok novel

There is a new book out now, not sure if on kindle etc now called 'the book of the ring' by David Prashker


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

_The Lord of the Rings_ is pretty much it.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

FleshRobot said:


> _The Lord of the Rings_ is pretty much it.


Apart from the titular Ring, Tolkien's trilogy and Wagner's tetralogy have little in common in terms of plot.


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

Yardrax said:


> Apart from the titular Ring, Tolkien's trilogy and Wagner's tetralogy have little in common in terms of plot.


Even though my comment wasn't meant to be taken seriously, I must say that the similarities between both works are quite significant, even though Tolkien denied it.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Yardrax said:


> Apart from the titular Ring, Tolkien's trilogy and Wagner's tetralogy have little in common in terms of plot.


less homoeroticism in Wagner?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

deggial said:


> less homoeroticism in Wagner?


Let's not get going on that Frodo/Sam stuff. That was just the blinkin' movie! :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FleshRobot said:


> Even though my comment wasn't meant to be taken seriously, I must say that the similarities between both works are quite significant, even though Tolkien denied it.


Apart from both involving a Ring of power, what are these similarities?


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Apart from both involving a Ring of power, what are these similarities?


There are many works in the internet comparing both works, I recommend "Two Rings to Rule Them All: A Comparative Study of Tolkien and Wagner". Of course, it only implies that Tolkien might have been inspired by Wagner, not that he ripped him off as a few people claim.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

There are many good translations around of _The Saga of the Volsungs _and _The Nibelungenlied_. The Penguin Classics series is always reliable, cheap and easy to find.

[Edit: I think it was the fact that both men used similar sources that accounts for the Wagner/Tolkien similarities more than anything else]


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

FleshRobot said:


> Even though my comment wasn't meant to be taken seriously, I must say that the similarities between both works are quite significant, even though Tolkien denied it.


Both rings were rounds, and there the resemblance ceases.

This was Tolkien's say in this matter, and I think a very accurate one.

Both Wagner and Tolkien were inspired by German mythology, and since some points of contact, just by using the same material. But then, Tolkien was also drinking in many other different sources: Anglo-Saxon and Welsh legends, the Kalevala, Norse sagas, Greek classical mythology, the Bible....


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Oreb said:


> There are many good translations around of _The Saga of the Volsungs _and _The Nibelungenlied_. The Penguin Classics series is always reliable, cheap and easy to find


There is a poetic translation of the Saga of the Volsungs, made by Tolkien himself.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

FleshRobot said:


> There are many works in the internet comparing both works, I recommend "Two Rings to Rule Them All: A Comparative Study of Tolkien and Wagner". Of course, it only implies that Tolkien might have been inspired by Wagner, not that he ripped him off as a few people claim.


I read it. It is highly reductionist and even when purporting to talk about similarities is actually talking about differences.

A telling quotation:

"To conclude, it seems evident that the growing critical suspicion that Tolkien was deliberately "correcting" Wagner is amply justified. His denial of any connection was most likely intended to avoid a false appearance of kinship where he intended opposition"

So, even according to this essay, Tolkien didn't imitate, but rather rewrote The Ring.

Rather than saying they're the same story, it would be more correct to say they are the opposite stories, according to the essay you recommended.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

My impression is limited by the fact that I'm not a Tolkien fan. But the only similarities for me - intended, unintended or attributable to a common source for both epics - is the ring itself, the resemblance of Gandalf to Wotan as The Wanderer, and the slight suggestion of Alberich in Gollum and/or Mime.


----------



## SteveSherman (Jan 9, 2014)

Tom Holt, Expecting Someone Taller: http://www.amazon.com/Expecting-Som...9682&sr=1-1&keywords=expecting+someone+taller

Pleasant light entertainment. See reviews at the link above.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Alex Ross on the two rings.

I don't think the Tolkien is a straight adaptation but it is certainly related to and influenced by the Wagner.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, Tolkien himself said it wasn't. 

Look, the story of The Lord of the Rings is just one among many devised by Tolkien when writing about his alternative universe. All those legends can be found in The Silmarillion. And the origin of them all, the first one ever, was "The Fall of Gondolin", that takes place many years before the events narrated in The Lord of the Rings, during the First Age. 

Sauron, the Lord of the Rings, was just the lieutenant of Morgoth, a far more sinister and powerful evil being. And the Rings themselves were invented in the first place by the elves, working with Sauron. And it was not such a powerful artifact, anyway. Sauron was well aware all its potency couldn't even dream to defeat the power of Númenor, and even with the Ring he was unable to defeat the coalition of Elves and Men that defeated him at the end of the Second Age.

I think anyone can see this goes well beyond Wagner.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

There were many text adaptations of Wagner's Ring back in the 1910s. Arthur Rackham and Willie Pogany illustrated two of them. The Metropolitan Opera even put out children's book adaptations (which glossed over the incest angle).

Here is a Kindle edition of the Rackham...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Rhinegold-Valkyrie-Nibelung-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B004QOA59M/
http://www.amazon.com/Siegfried-Twilight-Gods-Nibelung-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B004SJF626/


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

Tolkien knew Wager very well. Tolkien was interested in the same sources, and I would be very surprised if he hadn't been _inspired_ by Wagner's work, on multiple levels. Wagner took the sources to a complex _musical-dramatical_ level; Tolkien wrote _epic novels_ with tremendously consistent levels of details regarding fictive geography, linguistics and ethnology. What they _both_ were telling about, is existential human experiences.

Categorical separation of their approaches would feel completely artificial to me.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Frankly, I can't understand the insistence on a relation that Tolkien just denied!.

We would have to agree he was the one best positioned to make a judgment, right?. 

And again, please don't stop on the Lord of the Rings. Tolkien's work is much more extensive, and the One Ring just an artifact. More important artifacts in his parallel world are for example the Silmarils.

Let's again read J. R. R. Tolkien's own words: "My inspiration is mainly, and evidently, of a linguistic nature". Now again, we can say Tolkien was lying, and that he was in fact inspired by Richard Wagner, despite all evidence to the contrary. That's also very human.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

schigolch said:


> Frankly, I can't understand the insistence on a relation that Tolkien just denied!.
> 
> We would have to agree he was the one best positioned to make a judgment, right?.


Kindly refer to the precise quote that Tolkien supposedly made.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

"Both rings were round, and there the resemblance ceases". 

This was coming from Tolkien himself, on top of his recognition of Philology being his first source of inspiration, something logical given Tolkien's background. He started to write the first parts of his parallel universe stuff while a young man fighting in the Great War, and it was nothing about the Third Age or rings of power, but about the fall and sack of the Elvish city of Gondolin.

In the traditional biography by Humphrey Carpenter one can also find much material about the sources Tolkien used to write his novels, all the legends in the Silmarillion and other stuff. He was of course aware of Wagner's Ring cycle, and it seems he even attended some performances, but overall he was not really that fond of Wagner, or his treatment of mythological sources.


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

You might like to try David Gurr's Ring Master. It's a weird layering of the Ring Cycle on top of 1920s & 30s European events and features Hitler, Cosima, all the Nazi hierarchy & a pair of incestuous twins. Odd book but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

I see no meaningful comparison between JRRT's work and RW's Ring. There are superficial correspondences, due to the shared sources, but in terms of narrative, structure, theme, characterisation and focus they are entirely different.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

schigolch said:


> "Both rings were round, and there the resemblance ceases".




But this is patently false. There are more similarities to the rings. And to the rest of the stories. And he knew it. Which suggests that his purpose was more deflection than a complete discussion.

I am happy to respect that Tolkien doesn't want his work thought of as an adaptation of the Wagner; that is perfectly reasonable. Very easy to grant. I don't think anywhere here is suggesting otherwise (the post that started this tangent being mostly a joke).

Both extremes - they have nothing to do with each other, Tolkien stole from/straight adapted Wagner - are ridiculous. I don't even consider Wagner a _major_ source but agree with what others are saying that there was certainly some (not a lot) inspiration/influence.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

There's a graphic novel, _Richard Wagner's The Ring of the Nibelung_ by by Roy Thomas , Gil Kane, Jim Woodring and Brian Kellow. It's offered for sale onAmazon.com


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've also seen a comic book ! version of the Ring which follows the story to the letter .
It's kind of cool !


----------



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

bigshot said:


> There were many text adaptations of Wagner's Ring back in the 1910s. Arthur Rackham and Willie Pogany illustrated two of them. The Metropolitan Opera even put out children's book adaptations (which glossed over the incest angle).
> 
> Here is a Kindle edition of the Rackham...
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I didn't think this simple question would lead to so many people contributing to such an interesting thread!

It seems the above may give me the answer to my question - but with thanks to everyone else too!

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

mountmccabe said:


> But this is patently false. There are more similarities to the rings. And to the rest of the stories. And he knew it. Which suggests that his purpose was more deflection than a complete discussion.
> 
> I am happy to respect that Tolkien doesn't want his work thought of as an adaptation of the Wagner; that is perfectly reasonable. Very easy to grant. I don't think anywhere here is suggesting otherwise (the post that started this tangent being mostly a joke).
> 
> Both extremes - they have nothing to do with each other, Tolkien stole from/straight adapted Wagner - are ridiculous. I don't even consider Wagner a _major_ source but agree with what others are saying that there was certainly some (not a lot) inspiration/influence.


Please list these similarities.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I see no reason to dispute Tolkien's claim of not taking inspiration directly from Wagner, all the more since he said it himself. They had the same interest for Germanic/North European history and myth, they used the same sources, but they were really very different people and created very different worlds. 

Tolkien wrote a story for every age, Wagner wrote for the adult and educated opera-going audience.

Wagner was a worshiper of womanhood - and the relations of the sexes and the love life of his heroes are one of the most important themes in the Ring and in the end it is Brünnhilde - the ultimate woman in her love and sacrifice, that brings about the redemption of the world. Tolkien married his first teenage crush, they lived happiy ever after and were buried together, but women probably did not play a big role in his life - and they do not play a big role in LOTR either, the salvation being effected by a band of men, bound by friendship, loyalty and courage.

They both had some nationalistic sentiment (Tolkien wrote about his wish to create a mythology for England, about Wagner's love for his fellow countrymen I need not say more), but Tolkien was a politically and socially conservative monarchist - and LOTR ends with a restoration of the things of the past: both the ancient royal line of Gondor and the peaceful life in the Shire, interrupted by the war. Wagner, on the opposite, was a revolutionary, somewhat left leaning and probably republican - and the Ring ends with a destruction of the old worlds where the Gods reigned. 

So, there are a lot of differences, but there are also of similarities:

- both stories' names mention the ring and the evil protagonist, rather than the good one;
- in both there is a sword that was broken and forged anew as a symbol of the hero's rising power;
- in both there is an immortal woman that gives up her immortality for the love of a mortal man (in Tolkien's legendarium Arwen ended her life after Aragorn died);
- in both stories there are pairs of brothers (Fasolt/Fafner and Smeagorl/Deagorl) that get hold of the ring, fight over it, one brother kills the other, then the remaining one lives a long lonely life guarding the ring until it is taken from him.

Those are just a few. However, while the similarities are more in the storyline itself, the differences are in the underlying philosophy and message of these great epics.


----------



## SteveSherman (Jan 9, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> about Wagner's love for his fellow countrymen I need not say more...
> 
> Wagner, on the opposite, was a revolutionary, somewhat left leaning and probably republican.


I know nothing about LOTR (lost interest after about 100 pages) and am largely in agreement with SL's remarks about Wagner, with the following caveats:

Wagner's love for his countrymen was reserved for those who could serve him. His love for his country was pure ego: "I'm German therefore Germany is great and holy." His jingoism is a blot on Lohengrin and even mars Die Meistersinger. (In general I am suspicious of any statement that X is best when the speaker is a member of X.)

Likewise his revolutionary fervor was quickly quenched by the support he received from the Bavarian monarchy. Wagner's political allegiance was for sale: he'd have been a Stalinist if Stalin had built him an opera house. Likewise for any other 'ism' across the entire poltical and ideological spectrum.

For me Wagner is the most morally ambiguous figure in all of art. He was quite possibly the most odious genius who ever lived and I would not part with a bar of his music.

Another work derived from Wagner: Thomas Mann's Wälsungenblut. Well worth reading.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Tolkien knew the mythology on which Wagner's Ring was based far better than Wagner did - he was one of the world's foremost experts on it and a professor of philology at Oxford - so it is just silly to think he would have based _The Lord of the Rings_ on a late operatic source like Wagner, or that Wagner would have had anything to offer that he didn't already know from other sources. While at Oxford, Tolkien argued that the work of Shakespeare should be de-emphasized in the curriculum in favor of the writing of Snorri Sturluson - and he won the argument! Who is Snorri Sturluson you ask? He, unlike Wagner, is one of Tolkien's actual sources, which anyone might easily have learned had they cared to know something about Tolkien before insulting him by suggesting dependence on a literary lightweight like Wagner.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Tolkien knew the mythology on which Wagner's Ring was based far better than Wagner did - he was one of the world's foremost experts on it and a professor of philology at Oxford - so it is just silly to think he would have based _The Lord of the Rings_ on a late operatic source like Wagner, or that Wagner would have had anything to offer that he didn't already know from other sources. While at Oxford, Tolkien argued that the work of Shakespeare should be de-emphasized in the curriculum in favor of the writing of Snorri Sturluson - and he won the argument! Who is Snorri Sturluson you ask? He, unlike Wagner, is one of Tolkien's actual sources, which anyone might easily have learned had they cared to know something about Tolkien before insulting him by suggesting dependence on a literary lightweight like Wagner.


Wagner was actually far from a literary dilettante. He might not have had the academic credentials like Tolkien did to back it up, but Wagner was voracious reader and took a serious interest in history, politics, philosophy, mythology, literature and language besides being a student of music theory and world drama. Here was a man whose personal library not only contained all the great Greek dramatists in German translation, from Aeschylus to Sophocles and Euripides, but also the collected works of Shakespeare, Hugo, Moliere, Goethe and many others. And when it came to the preparation that went into his works of art, he was a tireless researcher. Not only did he read the five main sources (the German sources being the Nibelungenlied and Thidriks saga of Bern, the Scandinavian sources being the Poetic Edda, the Volsunga Saga, and the Prose Edda) but he acquired several lesser sources _and_ read the scholarly writings of his own time on the subject, including books by the Grimm brothers on mythology and hero sagas.

Now Tolkien was obviously familiar with Wagner's operas, and while he might not have liked them himself, his friend C.S. Lewis was an avid fan. So of course its _possible_ that Wagner's Ring somehow inspired or influenced _Lord of the Rings_. However I believe what several others in this thread have already stated is most probably the case: any superficial similarities between the two works come from the two men mining some similar sources for entirely different purposes. Wagner's main thrust into the literary work of Snorri Sturluson -- the Prose Edda -- was to trace the strands of the story and piece together/manipulate connections that lead to the events in the Nibelungenlied, which is largely what Gotterdammerung is based upon. Siegfried's capture of Brunnhilde, the death of Siegfried, etc. And of course Tolkien didn't dramatize the Nibelungenlied at all.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an old book in my haphazard Wagner library called *Wagner's Nibelungen Ring Done Into Blank Verse*, written by *Lt-Colonel Sir Reginald Rankin Bt* (what a name!).

I can't claim to have read it right through, but it's fun to read key excerpts, particularly as the language is rather like Keats despite being written in the 20th century.

At the other end of the spectrum are the Roy Thomas DC Comics versions which are great fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I see similarities between Tolkien's works and Wagner's Ring, but I attribute it mostly to similar inspirational source materials. There is the concept of the Ring, and how it drives those who possess it to their doom, and in the end it is destroyed/reclaimed. There is also the comparison of the Fafner/dragon slaying to a story from the Silmarillion, later expanded by Tolkien's son from his father's source material, into the Children of Hurin. There a hero must slay a dragon that is also entangled in his family's fate. In this case, it is the son of another hero - you could compare him to Siegfried. It is the son, though, who becomes entangled in an incestuous relationship, albeit unknowingly. 

But I think most comes from the Nibelungenlied/Volsungssaga. Those works are good reads, as already recommended. There are many differences, obviously. Wagner tried to tie his narrative in more closely, but still diverged greatly, for example in who the Nibelungen actually were. Wagner turned them into dwarves, but in the original, I believe they were merely another Germanic tribe/clan.


----------



## OperaMaven (May 5, 2014)

SteveSherman said:


> Tom Holt, Expecting Someone Taller: http://www.amazon.com/Expecting-Som...9682&sr=1-1&keywords=expecting+someone+taller
> 
> Pleasant light entertainment. See reviews at the link above.


That. book. is. HILARIOUS! :lol:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh man, you want me to read a whole book? With actual pages and stuff? That's like, you know, de 'quivalent of a whole bunch of twitter posts.


----------



## Signor Crescendo (May 8, 2014)

SteveSherman said:


> Tom Holt, Expecting Someone Taller: http://www.amazon.com/Expecting-Som...9682&sr=1-1&keywords=expecting+someone+taller
> 
> Pleasant light entertainment. See reviews at the link above.


Yes, good fun - not as clever as Terry Pratchett or Robert Rankin, but still likeable. The best book I've read by him is _Only Human_, in which God goes on holiday.


----------



## Signor Crescendo (May 8, 2014)

Stephen Donaldson did a science fiction reworking of the Ring Cycle: 

The Gap into Conflict: The Real Story, Bantam/Spectra, 1990
The Gap into Vision: Forbidden Knowledge, Bantam/Spectra, 1991
The Gap into Power: A Dark and Hungry God Arises, Bantam/Spectra, 1992
The Gap into Madness: Chaos and Order, Bantam/Spectra, 1994
The Gap into Ruin: This Day All Gods Die, Bantam/Spectra, 1996

Wagner's angst and doom and gloom reworked by the author who gave the world Thomas "Leper! Outcast! Unclean!" Covenant? The mind boggles.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I liked a lot the First Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, and was reasonably satisfied with the Second installment. Even with the Mordant books. However, the Gap series (not to speak of the continuation of the Covenant's), were really, really ... well, not to my liking, anyway.


----------



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I see similarities between Tolkien's works and Wagner's Ring, but I attribute it mostly to similar inspirational source materials. There is the concept of the Ring, and how it drives those who possess it to their doom, and in the end it is destroyed/reclaimed. There is also the comparison of the Fafner/dragon slaying to a story from the Silmarillion, later expanded by Tolkien's son from his father's source material, into the Children of Hurin. There a hero must slay a dragon that is also entangled in his family's fate. In this case, it is the son of another hero - you could compare him to Siegfried. It is the son, though, who becomes entangled in an incestuous relationship, albeit unknowingly.
> 
> But I think most comes from the Nibelungenlied/Volsungssaga. Those works are good reads, as already recommended. There are many differences, obviously. Wagner tried to tie his narrative in more closely, but still diverged greatly, for example in who the Nibelungen actually were. Wagner turned them into dwarves, but in the original, I believe they were merely another Germanic tribe/clan.


I'm still curious about this. Perhaps Tolkien protested too much due to a dislike of Wagner. Although Tolkien and Wagner both drew upon the Nibelungenlied and Volsung Saga, isn't the use of the Ring as a source of great power entirely a Wagnerian invention? Furthermore, even the magic wand that appears in the Nibelungenlied whose power is combined with that of the Ring in Wagner is a minor line according to scholars. And you have the Ring as something that also corrupts/damages its wearer. While, I'm generally willing to believe that Tolkien was going back to original sources, it seems too coincidental that Tolkien also had an all powerful Ring that damaged its wearers. Tolkien was certainly aware of the Ring and this must have consciously or unconsciously influenced him. But of course, they developed these ideas very differently.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Apart from both involving a Ring of power, what are these similarities?


Both center around a ring of power, and the attempts of various people to acquire it.

In both, the ring carries with it a corrupting curse.

Both feature an all-conquering sword which is broken and later reforged.

Both involve a romantic partnership between a human hero-knight and a demigod female.

Both involve a hero who fails and dies, but whose descendant, after a period of hiding in the wilderness, returns to fulfill the quest.

Both feature a wise old man with a staff that is more than just a stick of wood.

From: http://www.well.com/user/woodman/singthing/ring/story.html


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have not scanned back over this thread so I hope that I'm not duplicating something...

There is a book called "Expecting Someone Taller" by Tom Holt.

_The story involves Malcolm Fisher, a hapless auction clerk in modern-day England, who runs over a badger one night. The badger turns out to be the giant Ingolf, brother of Fafnir, and Fisher becomes the new owner of the Ring of the Nibelung and the Tarnhelm, and, thereby, ruler of the world. He also drinks some of the Ingolf's blood, which gives him the ability to understand the language of the birds. He finds that if he allows himself any negative emotions such as anger or frustration, he will cause various catastrophes worldwide. Thus Malcolm tries to be as positive as possible in his day-to-day life. He uses the ring to gain enough gold to buy a mansion and tries to live a quiet life.

However, Wotan, king of the gods, still wants the ring, as do others, and Fisher finds himself pursued by numerous characters from Wagner's opera: Wotan and Loge (also known as Odin and Loki in Norse mythology), the Rhinemaidens (who want their gold back), and Alberich (who stole the gold, made the ring and still wants it). He also becomes romantically entangled, first with the Rhinemaiden Flosshilde, and later with one of the Valkyries, Ortlinde. Malcolm is unaware of the Valkyrie's true identity and does intend to give the ring to her, but a bird reveals to him who she truly is. It is then revealed that his housekeeper is actually Erde (Mother Earth), mother of the Valkyries. Despite this, he continues to believe himself in love with Ortlinde. Malcolm still intends to give her the ring, but she leaves. Wotan then resorts to sending an army. Malcolm faces the army and destroys it as well as all the high gods, by force of will and the power of The Ring. Malcolm fears that he has also destroyed Flosshilde whom he now knows he loves, but it turns out she was just visiting her cousins. When she returns he gives her the ring, believing she will do a better job-and because he thinks that the ring is now merely a token of his love and not the all important Ruling Ring. He keeps the tarnhelm which gives him immortality. _ [Wikipedia]

It is a fun read for a Wagnerian.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DanielEarnshaw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd love to read this story as a (English language) novel, has anyone ever written it that way?
> 
> ...


You would not do badly in reading the libretto. This one looks especially good and can be sampled on Amazon.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Back in the 1990s I read the novel "Rhinegold" that I remember as a decent adaptation of some of the elements of the story (many things are quite different from Wagner, though). I never read the sequel, though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephan_Grundy


----------

